# Need advice on stripping chainguard please....



## Beamer (Oct 22, 2022)

Hi,  I have a King Size American chain guard that has been rattle canned over original paint.  I did a test spot and removed the top coat with a gentle swipe of goof off and a shop rag.  Looks like they didnt use a primer or sand prior to painting.  How can I preserve the graphics underneath while stripping the rattle can coat off the top? I can see the complete graphics under the top coat so I know that they are intact.  Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Oct 22, 2022)

This may be asking the impossible.  Anything that takes the paint off will also take the screened lettering out. It's quite fragile.   Probably will have to strip it and use a new decal on the chainguard.  If you can save the original paint so much the better.  Lisa lilchik17750 has the decals


----------



## Beamer (Oct 23, 2022)

Thanks schwinnbikebobb, I will check with Lisa for king size decals.  I will also check if she has the frame decals for an American because the same thing is going to happen with those.  I have a list of strippers I'm going to try.  Gentle and slow, repeat....lots of one dollar bills.... Its been so long since I've...  One dollar bill is probably a cheap insult these days.  Back on subject,  how will the bike look with original refurbished paint and new decals?  Maybe I could scuff the decal to match the paint patina.  Regardless, to repaint I think is my last resort.  Any feedback on how to go about all this is appreciated.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Oct 23, 2022)

Beamer said:


> Thanks schwinnbikebobb, I will check with Lisa for king size decals.  I will also check if she has the frame decals for an American because the same thing is going to happen with those.  I have a list of strippers I'm going to try.  Gentle and slow, repeat....lots of one dollar bills.... Its been so long since I've...  One dollar bill is probably a cheap insult these days.  Back on subject,  how will the bike look with original refurbished paint and new decals?  Maybe I could scuff the decal to match the paint patina.  Regardless, to repaint I think is my last resort.  Any feedback on how to go about all this is appreciated.



I have had good luck with out stripper just some wd and 0000 steel wool. Sometimes those rattle can jobs just come right off. That paint is not the candy style of the later '60s so it should hold up to steel wool better. I have had luck with a citrus stripper but left on too long strippers can get under original paint. It is a slow process either way and some of the welds and tight spots may drive you insane trying to get every bit of paint off. There is nothing wrong with a repaint oif the original is toast. Remember these are middleweight bikes and do not have the following of balloon bikes. In the end it is your bike to do as you please, you can do not wrong.


----------



## Beamer (Oct 23, 2022)

Thanks Coasterbrakejunkie1969 for the advice.  I will give wd/steel wool a try.  Also thanks for the words of wisdom about keeping things in perspective.  Enjoying the process and taking the good breaks with the bad is what its all about for me.


----------

